# Điều kỳ diệu mang tên ấm tử sa đối ẩm



## gomsubaokhanh (3/11/21)

Nếu đi sâu vào nghệ thuật thưởng trà, bạn sẽ thấy chúng được chia thành rất nhiều dạng thức, thông thường là quần ẩm, nhưng vẫn luôn có đối ẩm và độc ẩm song hành. Trong khuôn khổ bài viết này, bạn sẽ được biết tất cả các thông tin cơ bản của ấm tử sa độc ẩm.

Ấm tử sa độc ẩm là gì?

Nhiều người khi nói đến thưởng trà thường nghĩ đến cảnh anh em bạn bè cùng hàn huyên với nhau mới thật sự là trà đạo. Thực thế, các trà nhân chuyên nghiệp còn chia việc thưởng trà ra thành nhiều phong cách: Quần ẩm, đối ẩm và độc ẩm.

Vậy ấm tử sa độc ẩm là gì? Ta cùng đi phân tích tên gọi của nó. Chữ “độc” không mang ý nghĩa nguy hiểm, mà là “độc” trong nghĩa chỉ có một, duy nhất. Phong cách thưởng trà “độc ẩm” tức thưởng trà một mình.

Tương tự, ấm tử sa độc ẩm là loại ấm đất tử sa, nhưng được thiết kế và có cấu trúc phù hợp với việc thưởng trà một mình.






Cách thức thưởng trà ít được nhắc đến này thực chất lại có từ rất lâu đời. Đây cũng là sở thích thanh tao của nhiều cao nhân trà. Những người muốn thưởng ngoạn trà ở một tầm cao, một tâm thế khác.

Đôi khi, thưởng trà độc ẩm lại giúp tâm hồn tĩnh tại, lắng đọng và hòa quyện giữa trà, cảnh và lòng người. Với nhiều người, đây là giây phút khiến họ thức thời, sống thật với chính lòng mình.

Những điều cần biết về ấm tử sa độc ẩm
Ấm tử sa độc ẩm vẫn được làm từ công thức đất tử sa danh tiếng. Tuy nhiên nó có gì khác so với các loại ấm khác? Sau khi đã định nghĩa được ấm tử sa độc ẩm, cùng tìm hiểu xem loại ấm này có điểm gì đặc biệt so với các dòng ấm thông thường nhé.

Dung tích ấm tử sa độc ẩm rất nhỏ

Nếu như các dòng ấm khác có dung tích đủ cho bàn trà khoảng 6 người, tương đương 250 - 400 ml thì dung tích của bộ ấm tử sa độc ẩm lại nhỏ hơn rất nhiều. Chúng dao động từ 50ml đến 120ml, vừa đủ trong khoảng 2-3 lần rót.

Nguyên nhân đơn giản là bởi ấm độc ẩm thường chỉ để cho một người thưởng thức. Nếu kích thước ấm quá to sẽ khiến trà bị thừa. Kể cả nếu bạn pha ít đi, lượng khí trong ấm nhiều, việc hãm trà cũng không đạt chất lượng tốt nhất.

Với đặc điểm này, hương trà sẽ được giữ ở nhiệt độ tốt nhất, đảm bảo trải nghiệm thưởng trà đạt chuẩn.

Kiểu dáng đa dạng

Ấm tử sa độc ẩm được thiết kế với nhiều hình dáng khác nhau, đáp ứng cho các mục đích khác nhau như thưởng trà hoặc làm vật phẩm trang trí. Có mẫu ấm dáng như một chiếc chén tống, có những sản phẩm vòi dài, có chiếc lại ngắn, có mẫu có quai nhưng có mẫu lại không.

Vì thế trước khi mua ấm tử sa độc ẩm, bạn nên xác định rõ mục đích sử dụng của mình để lựa chọn được sản phẩm thích hợp nhất.

Ấm độc ẩm có dung tích nhỏ, nên quá trình chế tác cần sự tỉ mỉ và kỳ công trong mọi chi tiết. Nhất là đối với các mẫu ấm được làm thủ công như ấm độc ẩm Bát Tràng, các công đoạn đều cần chăm chút, căn đo đong đếm thật cẩn thận và rõ ràng.

Nhưng chính những điều này một phần cũng tạo nên giá trị của chiếc ấm. Những chiếc ấm nhỏ nhắn, tinh tế chiếm trọn trái tim của các cao nhân trà.

>>> Xem thêm: Ấm tử sa độc ẩm là gì? Tất tần tật về ấm độc ẩm


----------

